

A Dramatic Upgrade for Interferometry - wwilson
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=31336

======
idlewords
These crazy people can image Betelgeuse into a DISK at 640 light years. I
can't decide whether to be awed at the sensitivity of the technique, or the
size of the star.

~~~
codezero
I collaborated on a project related to epsilon Aurigae, the grad student who
led the way was able to image an occulting disc using interferometry on the
star system at 2000 light years!

[http://www.universetoday.com/62159/astronomers-image-
mysteri...](http://www.universetoday.com/62159/astronomers-image-mysterious-
dark-object-that-eclipses-epsilon-aurigae/)

Nature article:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7290/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7290/full/nature08968.html)

~~~
idlewords
That is so, so cool.

------
wavesum
"...to create an image via a rather complex mathematical process called a
Fourier transform"

rotfl

